
Emacs.dev now routes you to vim.org - vaibhav92
http://emacs.dev
======
tom4000
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294029)

------
ChrisGranger
vim.dev went to emacs.org for a while as well.

